# Bakersfield (CA) overnight parking



## rms492 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello, I see that there is long term overnight parking available at the Bakersfield station.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am%2Fam2Station%2FStation_Page&code=bfd

Can anyone tell me what to expect, is it safe to leave a car there a couple of nights, and do I need a permit or do I need to inform the Amtrak station agents that I will leave the car parked overnight, any other info. would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ozbuc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello MS. My wife and I parked our Ridgeline there. It was over a period of about 3-4 days with no problem.


----------



## tomfuller (Mar 1, 2013)

I would look at the lot and see how many cars are parked there and if they have any type of permit on the dash.

Your car might be safer at a parking garage and taking a taxi to the station. I look at any broken window glass and how much lighting a lot has to see if I want to park there overnight.


----------



## Loretta J. Madera (Mar 1, 2013)

18th & Eye Street Parking Garage is an option. $2.50 per day for parking, plus a refundable fee of $5.00 for the access card. Payment is required in advance by cash, check or credit card. American Express is not accepted. There is a one page form to fill out. You will need to supply your vehicle make & model, and vehicle license plate number.

CITY HALL NORTH - Finance Department - 2nd Floor

Address: 1600 Truxtun Avenue, Bakersfield, CA 93301

Phone: 661-326-3787

(Ask for Loretta or Dawn)


----------



## chakk (Mar 1, 2013)

I happened to visit the Bakersfield station last week to pick up some timetables when in town for other business. There were lots of cars parked in the lot at the station, many of which I assume were by Amtrak passengers away on trips. My bet is that Bakersfield runs their lot as does Emeryville -- namely, you inform the station agent of your travel dates by showing your tickets, the agent gives you a sticker to put on the inside of your car window.

As in most other parking lots (Amtrak or otherwise), I would not leave any valuables inside the car if at all possible, or at least have everything out of sight in the trunk.

Never parked overnight at Bakersfield, but have done so dozens of times at Emeryville, and never experienced any problems.


----------



## gswager (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been at Bakersfield station several times. It's on the edge of residential/commercial zones. Neighborhood is clean and well managed. Parking lots is pretty well used, so I am assuming that it is safe enough as long as you have good common sense with items in your vehicle.


----------



## calwatch (Mar 3, 2013)

I've left my car there for a day, but never overnight, however there is activity there almost all night long, with the late trains coming in and out. Just lock everything up and you'll be fine.


----------



## Veronica (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys!

I know back in March, someone asked if it is okay to leave your car in the amtrak parking lot for a few nights, but I was wondering if it's still safe to? I'll be leaving my car at the Bakersfield amtrak on the 27th for 2 nights...

Please get bak to this message!


----------



## chakk (Sep 6, 2013)

Haven't been there since writing my previous response, but the Amtrak website says there are 206 spaces available at the station for long-term overnight parking, so I'm guessing that there is some security presence in the area at all hours.


----------



## gswager (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes. It is still safe. Use your common sense not to leave valuables, even cheapo, in your vehicle.


----------



## Veronica (Sep 10, 2013)

Can someone show me where the overnight parking lot is located? I was looking at the train station online and not sure where the overnight parking lot is located. Is it the parking lot in front of the station, or is it the parking lot in front of where you see the Amtrak train?


----------



## calwatch (Sep 10, 2013)

It's in front of the station. The lot in front of the train is actually the Beale Library parking lot.

There is a proposal to double deck the lot but it could be a few years before construction. In the meantime I would suggest boarding one of the early morning trains should you need to use it.


----------



## Veronia (Sep 10, 2013)

Is this the overnight parking lot?

http://subwaynut.com/california/amtrak/bakersfield/bakersfield48.jpg


----------



## calwatch (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Veronica (Sep 10, 2013)

Will I need a permit or something to leave on my dashboard while I'm gone??


----------



## gswager (Sep 11, 2013)

No.


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello! I will be leaving my car in the Bakersfield Amtrak for a couple of nights next week.

I want to also get updated with the place. I'm coming from Orange County & will be traveling on the Amtrak to Sacramento.

Is it safe? Do I need to purchase a parking permit from the station?

And is the over night parking lot the same parking lot that people use to park their cars just to drop off?

I'm not familiar with the place...

And I need to know whoever responds is legit & trustworthy. Thank you so much!


----------



## calwatch (Sep 16, 2013)

We're as trustworthy as any anonymous person on the Internet. If you want an official word why don't you call the station directly? (661) 395-3175


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 16, 2013)

Brian said:


> I'm coming from Orange County & will be traveling on the Amtrak to Sacramento.


Another option is to buy a ticket from say Irvine to Sacramento and leave your car in Orange County. All of us Californians know that crime NEVER occurs south of the "Orange Curtain" *end sarcasm*

Kidding aside... the Bakersfield Amtrak station is one of the nicest stations in the state. Just use a healthy dose of common sense and don't leave any valuables in your car.

If you have any more questions we haven't answered above (sounds like none of us are Bakersfield locals)... feel free to call the station.


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been trying to call the station a few times before, but it always brought me to the amtrak station itself. Not specifically Bakersfield's.

I even tried that number you gave me.

But thank you all!


----------



## tomfuller (Sep 17, 2013)

Would it make sense to park in Glendale or at Burbank (Bob Hope airport) and ride Metrolink to Lancaster? Metrolink says there are 420 long term spots in Lancaster and Amtrak says there are none. Who do you believe? Take the Amtrak bus from LNC to BFD to get on the San Joaquin north to Stockton or if you're on the right train all the way to Sacramento.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 17, 2013)

tomfuller said:


> Would it make sense to park in Glendale or at Burbank (Bob Hope airport) and ride Metrolink to Lancaster?


Do you mean downtown Burbank? Bob Hope Airport only has a couple of handfuls' worth of free Metrolink parking spaces (almost always full), so Metrolink's website suggests using the airport's pay lots -- and, to get to Lancaster on Metrolink from there, one would have to change trains at Downtown Burbank anyway.


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 17, 2013)

There's also Amtrak Thruway service between Bakersfield and both the Burbank-Bob Hope Airport & Glendale stations.


----------

